# Wo ist der Falschenhals? Oder ist der ganze PC ein Flaschenhals? ;)



## Mynority226 (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zuammen,

ich habe 2015 folgenden PC konfiguriert:
_
- Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX

- 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit

- 3GB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Lite Retail)

- Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

- 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver

- 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)_

Ich spiele überwiegend World of Warcraft moment und komme wirklich  sogar auf mittleren Details ins Schwitzen was die FPS angeht. Ich würde  gerne mehr rausholen. Ich denke, dass meine Grafikkarte die  Schwachstelle ist,

Die CPU ist noch nicht übertaktet. Den passende Kühler habe ich dazu.  Welche GPU würdet ihr mir empfehlen für das System? Kosten soll es  maximal 300 EUR. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass ich mit meinem 450 Watt  Netzteil wohl auch nicht mehr auskomme bei einer stärkeren Grafikkarte  ?! Oder geht das noch? Und ich weiß nicht ob die RAM nicht auch schon zu wenig sind, bin da momentan nicht so auf dem Stand was die Spiele so fordern.

Viele Grüße
Mynority


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Vorne weg muss man schon überlegen, ob man noch in dieses System investieren will.
Gemäß deinem Wunsch bräuchtest du eine potentere GRAKA, die nicht zu leistungshungrig ist und idealerweise vielleicht in einem Nachfolge-PC auch noch brauchbar ist.
Bei dem Preisrahmen geht das in Richtung GTX1060 - z.B. MSI NVIDIA GTX 1060 Gaming X 3G.


----------



## DocHN83 (31. Dezember 2017)

Der Prozessor ist doch noch brauchbar im Moment. Ansonsten schließ ich mich an - eine gescheite Grafikkarte her und du hast einen ordentlichen Leistungssprung.

Aber :  Bei deinem System darf ein Spiel wie WoW niemals rumzicken aufgrund der Hardware. Ich würde vielleicht mal Windows neu aufsetzen und aktuelle Treiber aufspielen. Ich zock auch als mal WoW auf nem Privat Server und da ruckelt nix, obwohl meine Graka ne Stufe schwächer ist wie deine (muss auch mal bei Gelegenheit ne neuere verbauen).


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten auf eine 1060 6Gb oder 480/580 8GB. Das Netzteil reicht dicke, ich betreibe einen ähnlichen, aber deutlich älteren  Pc (Ivy Bridge) mit einem 430W Netzteil mit einer MSi 480X 8GB und hatte längere Zeit auch eine 1070 und kurzfristig sogar problemlos eine 1080 drin. WOW läuft mit der Grafikkarte sehr gut, einzig in Raids mit viel Trash und AOE gehen die FPS mal gerne in die Knie. Das kann aber auch an meinen vielen Addons liegen.


----------



## Mynority226 (1. Januar 2018)

Ja, bei mir geht es auch vorwiegend um Raids. 20 Mann, viel AOE-Effekte, so dass ich unter 30 FPS rutsche. Habe zum Teil schon Details ziemlich runter, dennoch stimmt was nicht. Werde aber denke ich tatsächlich Windows mal neu aufsetzen und versuchen die Addons zu reduzieren um dem auf den Grund zu gehen. 

Schlimm ist, dass es mir vorkommt, dass es bei Drücken von Angriffen die Reaktionszeit leidet, so dass ich mehr "lag" habe. Habe meine Leitung getestet im Internet und mir werde 15ms angezeigt. Im Spiel sind es 30ms. Und bei jedem Schuss ein paar ms+ und schon verliert man sehr viel an Schadensoutput.

// Ich denke, dass ich mir dann diese hier hole:  *MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G, Grafikkarte*
https://www.alternate.de/html/produ...psjCWP0rEtZXYutWluuXQb_-42LxDQt8aAmaUEALw_wcB

Zwar etwas teurer, aber denke mit 6GB etwas zukunftssicherer,


----------



## Vordack (1. Januar 2018)

HAb mir vorgestern diese gekauft: Hardwarehouse - MSI GTX 1070 AERO ITX 8G OC - Grafikkarten - GF GTX 1070 - 8 GB GDDR5 - PCIe 3.0 x16 - DVI, 2 x HDMI, 2 x DisplayPort V330-090R

Ist ne 1070 8 GB für ca. 30 Euro mehr.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. Januar 2018)

Mynority226 schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir geht es auch vorwiegend um Raids. 20 Mann, viel AOE-Effekte, so dass ich unter 30 FPS rutsche. Habe zum Teil schon Details ziemlich runter, dennoch stimmt was nicht. Werde aber denke ich tatsächlich Windows mal neu aufsetzen und versuchen die Addons zu reduzieren um dem auf den Grund zu gehen.
> 
> Schlimm ist, dass es mir vorkommt, dass es bei Drücken von Angriffen die Reaktionszeit leidet, so dass ich mehr "lag" habe. Habe meine Leitung getestet im Internet und mir werde 15ms angezeigt. Im Spiel sind es 30ms. Und bei jedem Schuss ein paar ms+ und schon verliert man sehr viel an Schadensoutput.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, meine Grafikkarte ist auf 1060 Niveau und in Raids lagt es trotzdem. Zudem habe ich 16GB Ram. Normal habe ich irgendwas um die 90fps bei maximalen Details, aber in Raids dropt es dann auf teilweise unter 30. Und eine 1060 für 370 Euro ist übrigens gute 100 Euro zu teuer.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Januar 2018)

... wobei man ja bei WoW seine Grafikdetails schon getrennt runter regulieren kann.

Bei mir stockte WoW in FullHD mit max. Details und 8x AA auch in Raids mit meiner GTX 1080, d.h. ich musste hier etwas runterregulieren. Aber ganz ehrlich? Das fällt doch im Wusel und Trubel überhaupt nicht auf. Also so ging es mir jedenfalls.

Ansonsten würde ich auch die GraKa von Dacki nehmen, eine GTX 1070 ist einfach besser als die GTX 1060. Der Rest vom System dürfte aber passen, da nur wenige Spiele wirklich von mehr als vier Kernen profitieren, ich selbst hab auch nur einen i7 2600K und die CPU ist eigentlich gaaaaanz selten mal echt komplett ausgelastet.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2018)

Die GTX 1060 bei alternate ist VÖLLIG überteuert! Mehr als 300€ sollte eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB nicht kosten, auch wenn die von MSI nen besonders hohen Takt hat: wegen am Ende 5% mehr Takt wirst du auch nur MAXIMAL 5% mehr FPS haben. Da macht die Karte aber nicht aus 30 FPS plötzlich 40 FPS.... die hier zB https://geizhals.de/asus-dual-geforce-gtx-1060-oc-90yv09x0-m0na00-a1479015.html?hloc=de  hat auch einen sehr hohen Takt und kostet knapp 300€. Oder die hier, die gibt es auch bei Alternate für 300€ https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1060-windforce-oc-6g-gv-n1060wf2oc-6gd-a1490297.html?hloc=de  der Takt liegt einen Fliegenschiss von der MSI entfernt... 

die MSI haben halt seit einer Weile einen guten Ruf, weil die als erste auch richtig leise Karten anbieten konnten. Daher sind die oft sehr teuer - die Gigabyte wird aber auch nicht laut sein, da wäre es IMHO dämlich, 70€ Aufpreis zu zahlen, außer man hat das Geld echt locker. Vor allem bekommst du dann wiederum für 20-30€ mehr wie schon erwähnt die merkbar stärkere GTX 1070.


Ansonsten sollte man den PC mal checken, vlt auch wie gesagt mal neu installieren. Vlt funkt auch irgendeine Software rein, kann auch so was wie Teamspeak oder Virenscanner sein. WoW ist aber auch auf der SSD, oder?


----------

